# اب الشباب .. ابونا بولس جورج .. عظات مكتوبه ..asmicheal



## asmicheal (24 أكتوبر 2012)

*اب الشباب .. ابونا بولس جورج .. عظات مكتوبه ..asmicheal *
*
اجتماع الاربعاء بكنيسه مارمرقس مصر الجديده 

متجدد تابعوه كل اربعاء ان شاء الله

لينك مباشر 

 


*










*




متجدد تابعوه كل اربعاء ان شاء الله 

*




=​


----------



## asmicheal (24 أكتوبر 2012)

ولتبن اسوار اورشليم
هدف السور
الحمايه 
مثلا سور طرواده 



ايه الاسوار اللى ابنيها 
ايه الاسوار اللى اهدمها 
كيف ابنى الاسوار




اليوم الاسوار اللى لازم ابنيها

1- السور الداخلى : الضمير - الاحتراس - الحسم
فيه حاجات جوايا مينفعش تتعدى ولا يوتغاضى عنها 
اسوار عاليه . يوسف ودانيال
فصل بين النور والظلمه
ليه اسوار للملكوت
لازم اسوار 
يوسف ودانيال رفضا الخطا بحسم بلا تنازل ولا عصبيه بل بحسم


سور واطى : شمشمون - طوبه ضعف الستات
السور اللى جواك شكله ايه ؟




2- السور بينى وبين الاخر

-سور الاحترام 
-سور خصوصيه اسره كل منهم 
- سور الطهاره .. حتى بين الزوجين الفراش المسيحى طاهر غريزه مقدسه .. بين الشباب والبنات طهاره فى طريقه الكلام سور الطهاره سور عالى .. شكلك ولبسك مش مقبول راى مجاملات فيهم 
سور الطهاره عالى لا يومس 
- سور ال لا 
لا للمجاملات الغلط 
لا شهامه بالكذب وغضب ربنا 
لا تجامل على حساب وصيه الله
لا تجامل وتزعل ربنا 





3- سور مع العالم 
حائط لسطحك لئلا يسقط احد 
سور داود لو عالى ماكانش شاف الخطيه
يشوع :اما انا واهل بيتى نعبد الرب
المسيحى غير معتزل 
نحب كل الناس لكن بلا تعدى لاسوارنا
انت متميز مختلف لا متكبر ولا منعزل
افراحنا المقدسه وحفلات بعد الزفاف قد لا تليق بروحانيه الزيجه المسيحيه 
لا اكره من بالعالم لكن احافظ على ملحى ونورى 




4- سور مع اى حد يعطلنى او يمنعنى عن الله 
سور خلاص النفس اى حد يمنعنى عن ربنا 
حاسم بلا عصبيه
هادى لكن لا اتنازل
سور واضح الناس لا تمنعنى عن ربنا 
ترفيه هل يبنينى ؟ 
ايه مستغرقك بالعالم يعطلك عن ربنا 
حكمه وحسم
قانونى - قداسى - اعترافى 



ابونا بولس جورج 
الاربعاء 17 اكتوبر 2012




=


----------



## asmicheal (24 أكتوبر 2012)

خطيه الخداع

ايه دوافع الخداع ؟ 

1-الطمع والمصلحه :يعقوب والبكوريه والبركه 
2- بساطه الانسان 
3- النظر لخطيه الخداع على انها شطاره ( القانون لا يحمى المغفلين ) 


خطوره الخداع 
1-	خطيه تتحول لطبع .. ضميرك يبرد ولا تشعر بالخطيه

2-	ما يزرعه الانسان اياه يحصد .. ابونا يعقوب وخداعه لاسحق وعيسو فخدعه لابان خاله وخداع ابنائه له فى موت يوسف .. استقامه امانتك امام الله يحفظ استقامه نسلك .. سيف على المخادعين 


3-	خطيه الخداع تلد خطايا اخرى .. نفاق ورياء وكدب – الاستغلال - محاوله جذب تعاطف الاخرين (الذات ) -الاحتيال والنصب


صور الخداع 
1-	خداع الشياطين .. امتحنوا الارواح .. خدعه الشيطان لادم وحواء وابناء الله عموما – الانبا اغاثون و12 سائح توهوه باالصحارى وكادوا يميتوه صلى 3 ايام فانقذه الله – الشيطان ابو الخداع –يعمل معجزات كايام موسى سحره فرعون – افحص الفكر تقرير طبى فى معجزات العذراء قبل وبعد المعجزه

2-	خداع العقيده .. بل بالكلام الطيب يخدعون البسطاء ... شهود يهوه مثلا – يقظه للعقيده -التعليم ده ماشى مع الانجيل والكنيسه والاباء القديسين 

3-	خداع النفس .. تكذب على نفسك وتصدقها .. يمنعك من التوبه .. نعتقد بانفسنا صوره غير واقعيه ابر من غيرى .. يمنعك من التوبه 

ابونا بولس جورج
الاربعاء 19 سبتمبر 2012 
صلواتكم






=


----------



## asmicheal (24 أكتوبر 2012)

الخطيه طرحت كثيرين جرحى وكل قتلاها اقوياء 

ان كان الاقوياء وقعوا فما بالك احنا الضعفاء 

مثلث الرعب اللى بيوقع الاقوياء
الضلع الاول الخطيه ( باغرائها ولذتها )
الضلع الثانى عدو الخير (بخبرته بنقاط الضعف -عدو قاريك وعارفك )
الضلع الثالث الضعف الانسانى 


الحل 
1- من يظن انه قائم فليحذر لئلا يسقط ----- الحذر والاحتراس
العبره انك تكمل الطريق حتى النهايه حتى الابديه بحذر الا تسقط 
لا تامن لجسدك مطلقا من هو واقف فليحذر لئلا يسقط
الخطيه تقرع وتعبر لحرص الاب زينون الا تستقر بداخله الافكار الشريره


2-لا تستكبر بل خاف ---- لا تثق بنفسك امام الخطيه
داود وبتشبع
شمشون ودليله
يهوذا التلميذ خان
ثقتك بنفسك من وجود ربنا بحياتك وليس بثقتك بقدراتك ونفسك
اخويا اللى سقط ممكن يتوب اما انا فاخاف ان اسقط ولا الحق اتوب



3-لانه تعلق بى انجيه ..الوبار طائفه ضعيفه لكن تصنع بيوتها فى الصخر --- ثابر فى طلب ربنا
ملجاك الصخرى ربنا لا نجاه بغير الله
الحرب شديده وانا مش فى خبره عدوى مالياش غير ربنا احتمى فيه
حتى لو سمح لك بجرح لكن لا تهلك بالتجاءك ل الله تبارك اسمه
الحقنى يا رب 
لانه تعلق بى انجيه
اشبعه واريه خلاصى 








ابونا بولس جورج
الاربعاء 12 سبتمبر 2012




صلواتكم




=


----------



## asmicheal (24 أكتوبر 2012)

اشهر اسباب السقوط فى الخطيه 

1- الاستهانه 
مش واخد الحياه الروحيه جد - استهانه بالخطيه فى بدايتها (الثعالب الصغيره ) - شمشون وتهاونه مع دليله 

2- الكبرياء
الكبرياء تجعل نعمه ربنا اللى حافظاك تتشال فورا 
اى انسان دخله كبرياء = وقع 
حتى المملكه التى تتكبر تسقط فورا 
اللحظه اللى هتقول فيها انا اعرف انها اللحظه التى سقطت فيها 
احذر الكبرياء 

3- نقطه الضعف 
الشيطان يستغل نقطه ضعفى 
يبقى احذر نقاط ضعفى وابتعد عنها 


4- التجربه الصعبه - العثره
ممكن التجربه تبقى شديده لدرجه لا يحتملها فيسقط بالخطيه
ولا تدخلنا فى تجربه 
20 مليون قوتلوا بروسيا لاباده المسيحيين 


للاسف الراديو وقف 


ابونا بولس جورج 
الاربعاء 25 يوليو 2012



=


----------



## حبيب يسوع (24 أكتوبر 2012)

الرب يباركك


----------



## asmicheal (24 أكتوبر 2012)

عاملين شرا عظيما ضد انفسنا
ارميا 26


انسان يؤذى نفسه 
كيف يصنع الانسان شرا عظيما ضد نفسه

1- فضول الشر
-------------------

فضول الشر المدخل لاشر شر 
بسبب فضولى اضيع نفسى 
- حب التجربه .. السجاير و الشيشه مثلا  - ايميل او مشاهد لا تليق  - خطايا كتير وشر كتير عن طريق الفضول - سليمان الحكيم وجهت قلبى لمعرفه الحكمه ومعرفه الحماقه ( خمر - الف زوجه - .. )
وما اشتهته عيناى لم امسكهما عنهما يا ريت نرجع للحياء الروحى بلاش فضول بزياده 






2- تذكار الشر 
---------------
تذكار الشر الملبس الموت

خيال الشر 
احاسيس الشر  
الفراغ


موسى الاسود ومريم المصريه
مريم المصريه تحارب 7 سنين من تذكار الخطايا
موسى الاسود  ايضا لسنين 


لو قبلت تذكار الشر رجعت للخطيه
( لا )  ..حازمه لتذكار الشر 
اسمح لنفسى بتذكار الشر - اقطع التذكار بالهروب - بالصلاه 
قتال وصبر مع نعمه ربنا 




3- الانزلاق فى الشر 
-------------------------
+تجاهل الله.. قايين وتحذير الله   - يا يونان بشر بنينوى 

+اسكات الضمير  وتخديره .. فين اخوك يا قايين احارس انا لاخى .. اخراس الضمير والتبرير وتسميه الخطايا

+الاستسلام للاحتياج .. 

نمسك الزحلقه من اولها ميكونش عندى فضول انتهر التذكر  سؤال اخرته ايه ما يحدث  ؟







4- مجازاه الشر 
------------------
رفض او تسويف التوبه 
ياترى ايه يقينك فى وجودك بالغد
اوعى ترفض التوبه وتجدف على عمل الروح القدس فيك
اللص اليمين والشمال 

الشر العظيم ان تقع بالخطيه والشر الاعظم الا تتوب او تسوف او توجل التوبه 

زمن خلاص 
خد موقف  فى مخدعك
هاحاول بكل قوتى اتوب وارفض الخطيه
بدايه جديده تتنتصر بقوه ربنا وبجهادك الرجولى ضد الخطيه 







ابونا بولس جورج
الاربعاء 24  اكتوبر 2012


=


----------



## asmicheal (31 أكتوبر 2012)

الاسوار التى يجب هدمها 


1- سور الخطيه المخزيه
ا--------------------------------
احساس بالاذلال
ابتزاز الشيطان بالخطيه 
واذلالك بالخطيه 
الاعتراف   يفضحها  وينهيها 
كان حد اكل حاجه  محتاج يستفرغها 
لانه لا يرتاح بوجود الخطيه وبنفس الوقت خايف من ترجيعها 
حط ايدك فى بقك واستفرغ الخطيه بالاعتراف والجهاد ضدها 
ميهمكش راى اب اعترافك فيك  المهم راى ربنا فيك


2- سور الخطيه المزمنه 
--------------------------
المسبطره
احساس بالياس
خطايا الطبع والشهوات الشبابيه


مثلا الغضب 
جزء من نسيجى النفسى
او شهوات تحولت لادمان
احساس بالياس مثلا 

كلمه مفيش فايده لا وجود لها فى منهج الله 


مريم المصريه  استمرت تجاهد ضد  تذكار  الخطيه 7 سنين 
لم تياس 
كسرت سور الخطيه المزمنه 

القديس امونيوس 14 سنه يحارب  خطيه الغضب 
بنعمه ربنا جهادك انتصار 
وقوه تسندك 
كل جهاد مش منسى امام الله 
رفض الخطيه 
التوبه عاوزه جهاد رجالى 
نقوم ونجتهد الا نقع تانى 



3- سور الخطيه العاديه
-------------------------
المخزيه فاكرها المزمنه بعملها


العاديه 
بتحلف -فى التجاره بس
بتشتم - الوحشين بس وصف مش شتيمه 
بتنم - كلام بنات
الكدب - حكمه 




4- السور اللى مستخبى وراه
---------------------------------
الكتبه والفريسيين 
شكل التقوى بلا فعاليتها 
قبور مبيضه 
مملوءه نجاسه -عظام - دود

ماسك وقناع  
قلبك شكله ايه 



سور الزيف 
ويل لكم ايها المرائون والمنافقون 




مش مهم ربنا شايفنى ازاى المهم الناس
امام الديان العادل هتتعرى الخطايا  كلها 

توب بقى يا بنى 
امسك الفاس وكسر الاسوار دى 

















ابونا بولس جورج 
الاربعاء 31 اكتوبر 2012




=


----------



## asmicheal (7 نوفمبر 2012)

*اسوار لازم ابنيها :
*
1- سور الالتجاء  ل الله

سور تحتمى وراه - الهنا هو ملجانا - ملناش غير الله 
سليمان الحكيم طلب حكمه ليحكم الشعب 
انا عيل يا رب محتاجك اتحامى فيك يا رب 
قد ايه ربنا كبير وقد ايه انا صغير 
احتفظ مع الله بمشاعر الطفوله مهما اعطاك الله نعمه
انا الصغير فى بيت ابى 
داود - سليمان - بولس الرسول (الخطاه الذين اولهم انا )
الوبار (بين الفار والارنب )طائفه ضعيفه تضع بيوتها فى الصخر 
بابا يسوع معايا قادر على كل شيىء على الخوف والضلمه 
يارب الحقنى قبل كل كلمه 
ربنا يكمل كل ضعف 

ربنا





2- سور حفظه الاسوار ( الاباء والمرشدين الروحيين )

حفظه الاسوار (الحرس الطائف )

ناس ربنا = الاباء الروحيين والمرشدين الروحيين
الذين بلا مرشد يسقطون كاوراق الشجر

طول اناه - رجاء - ارشاد 
اب الاعتراف والمرشد اللى بيصلى  ينقذك بصلاته  مع جهادك مهما فتر
عارف الافخاخ وحيل الشياطين 

الكنيسه






3- سور نحميا 

يد تبنى  (معرفه الكتاب المقدس  ) ويد تحمل السلاح( الجهادضد الخطيه    )
ابنى نفسك بالمعرفه 
ايات من الكتاب المقدس - الطقوس  
والسلاح جهادك ضد الخطيه 

جهادك 







ابونا بولس جورج
الاربعاء 7 نوفمبر 2012



=


----------



## النهيسى (7 نوفمبر 2012)

*الرب يباركك شكرا جدا*​


----------



## asmicheal (14 نوفمبر 2012)

يا ابنى اعطنى قلبك

1-لو لم يملك الله على القلب 
ستمتلكه شهوات   المال  - علاقه خاطئه - ...

القلب ما ينفعش يبقى فاضى

مش ضد الطموح  لكن لا يملك القلب 
حتى الحاجات الصح لا تملك قلبك

ادينى قلبك وانا هاوجه كل الحب لكل المجالات



داود قلبه مع ربنا امتلكته الشهوه

لو لم يملك الله القلب تملكه الشهوات




2- لو ربنا ملك القلب
يشتغل ربنا  فى القلب 
القلب الصندره بتاعتك
الله ينور النور ويشيل الكراكيب  محبه الذات والراحه -  المال -

ملك اوضه الخزين لربنا = قلبك 

لانغير الناس  بفكرنا
عرف الانسان ب الله هيغيره 





3-لو ربنا امتلك القلب القلب يبقى جرىء

قلبى فى ايد ربنا او سانده مين ممكن  يهزنى 
ايليا وحده امام  اخاب وكل جنده
حى هو الله الذى انا وقف امامه
وان سرت فى وادى ظل الموت لا اخاف شرا 

انت تائتينى بسيف ورمح وانا ائتيك باسم رب الجنود 
لوحدى ما اقدرش الله يعطى القوه والجراه
قوه داخليه - رفض الخطيه


ارجل مثلى يهرب
قوتى فى ملكيه الله  لقلبى 








4- لو ملك الله القلب تحول لقلب حنون  يشفق على الناس 
يا قويا ممسكا بالسوط فى كفك والحب يدمى مدمعك
فى الحق جرىء
وفى العطف حنون


موسى الاسود - شاول الطرسوسى 


بعد ان ملك الله القلب  
موسى الاسود وكيس الرمل كيف انظر لخطايا اخى وانا خطاياى على ظهرى


سلم القلب لربنا وشوف ربنا هيخليك حنين ازاى 


القلب الحنين يلتمس  الاعذار 

يوحنا الحبيب =  ابن الرعد
المسيح جاء ليخلص   وليس ليهلك






5- اعطنى قلبك لان الخارج من القلب هوه اللى محسوب
هذا الشعب يعبدنى بشفتيه اما قلبه فمبتعد بعيدا عنى

الصلاه من القلب -المطانيه بخشوع الروح وانسحاق القلب  -  كل اللى اتعمل فى المخدع ليرله الناس غير محسوب

المحسوب من القلب 
الذبيحه لله روح منسحق

المراه ذات الفلسين طالعه من قلبها من اعوازها 

الدموع من القلب وليس من العين فقط
اى تقدمه ان ماكانتش خارجه من القلب لا توقبل 




ابونا بولس جورج
الاربعاء 14 نوفمبر 2012




=


----------



## asmicheal (21 نوفمبر 2012)

هوذا أنا عتيد أن أقف أمام الديان العادل، مرعوبا ومرتعبا من كثرة ذنوبي،
 لأن العمر المنقضي في الملاهي يستوجب الدينونة.
 لكن توبي يا نفسي مادمتِ في الأرض ساكنة، لأن التراب في القبر لا يسبح. وليس في الموتى من يذكر، ولا في الجحيم من يشكر.
 بل انهضي من رقاد الكسل
 وتضرعي إلى المخلص بالتوبة قائلة: اللهم ارحمني وخلصني.



الكنيسه تعمل عمل الام 
تفكرك 
قد لا يرضى الابن الشقى بكلام امه

الشيطان يحاربك  -   ينسسيك 
1- عدل الله 
2- الموت 
3- الدينونه 



 1- الكنيسه تفكرك ¨   هوذا أنا عتيد أن أقف أمام الديان العادل، مرعوبا ومرتعبا من كثرة ذنوبي
لان التوبه مفرحه

انت واقف قدام ربنا 
نهايه الايام
امتحان
مصحح عادل جدا 


البابا   شنوده كتاب (انطلاق الروح )  + (3 قصص هادفه )
خليك فاكر الكنيسه بتفكرك بحقيقه

هوذا أنا عتيد أن أقف أمام الديان العادل، مرعوبا ومرتعبا من كثرة ذنوبي،

قاضى تقف قدامه بالك ربنا اللى هيحدد مصيرك
انا واقف امام الديان العادل




2- صيغه المفرد
تتكلم بالمفرد عن نفسك فقط
يعطى كل واحد كحسب عملك
مش هينفعك كل  الناس
كل واحد طالع بنفسه واعماله 
اعمالك كلها مكتوبه  - مشروحه - مفضوحه
للعالم كله هنعلن الاخطاء

منك لربنا 
بلا شفاعات -بلا فلان او علان  ..

لوح الانبا موسى الاسود

واقف وحدك توحاسب عن نفسك

هيتقال اما 
تعالوا اليا يا مباركى ابى
او اخرجوه خارجا للعقاب 



تتوب 
اللوح بتاعك يبيض وينصع

وقفه معاك ولا عليك


3- الزمنين 

لما عرفت كده 
هاعمل ايه
الحق نفسى 

وانت على الارض زمن الرحمه
فى لحظه موتك انت فى زمن العدل




 لكن توبي يا نفسي مادمتِ في الأرض ساكنة، لأن التراب في القبر لا يسبح. وليس في الموتى من يذكر، ولا في الجحيم من يشكر. بل انهضي من رقاد الكسل وتضرعي إلى المخلص بالتوبة قائلة: اللهم ارحمني وخلصني.





انت الان بزمن التوبه والرحمه
الزمن التانى مفيهوش معلش او ملحق او فرصه تانيه


عدل ربنا 

الحق توب المصير غير محتمل

بل انهضي من رقاد الكسل

الكسل سرطان الحياه الروحيه 


انهض من الكسل اوعى تخللى كسلك يهزمك


صلاه نصف الليل 
3 خدمات
9  م -12 م -3 فجرا 


الجسد حتى لا يكسل





 وتضرعي إلى المخلص بالتوبة قائلة: اللهم ارحمني وخلصني.
لا يوجد نجاه وخلاص الا بالصراخ لربنا
اللهم ارحمى خلصنى 
اصرخى يا نفسى بتوبه



مفيش خاطى يتوب والله يرده


ليس عبد بلا خطيه ولا سيد بلا مغفره

من قلبك  صلى 
رحمته نعمته ليا 


هوذا أنا عتيد أن أقف أمام الديان العادل، مرعوبا ومرتعبا من كثرة ذنوبي،
 لأن العمر المنقضي في الملاهي يستوجب الدينونة.
 لكن توبي يا نفسي مادمتِ في الأرض ساكنة، لأن التراب في القبر لا يسبح. وليس في الموتى من يذكر، ولا في الجحيم من يشكر.
 بل انهضي من رقاد الكسل
 وتضرعي إلى المخلص بالتوبة قائلة: اللهم ارحمني وخلصني.



ابونا بولس جورج
الاربعاء 21 نوفمبر 2012


----------



## asmicheal (28 نوفمبر 2012)

الاعتراف

كل اسرار الكيسه اصلها  الانجيل 
-----------------------------------
18
19
20

متى 18 -18    .. الحل والربط فى الكهنوت   لرساله الكهنوت


اعمال  19 - 18 .. مقرين ومعترفين


يوحنا 20 -  23  ..  قبل التعميد اعتراف 




مش محتاج وسيط 
---------------------------

الله استخدم الانسان لينقل حقيقه او صلاه

داود النبى ربنا بعت له مره ناثان - جاد 

حزقيا الملك وسنحاريب ..  اشعياء النبى 

يهوشافاط والكاهن 

الخاطى بالعه القديم ومحرقته يقر بخطيته ويسمع الرب نقل عنك خطيتك 


شاول الطرسوسى ...  بعته لحنانيا 




التوبه والافخارستيا





كيف استفاد 
 لو بتوب توبه حقيقيه
الاعتراف ليس الخطوه الاولى  التوبه اولا ثم الاعتراف

اقعد مع ربنا 
الكاهن مجرد صارف للشيك لكن  المالك  الله


1- الندم .. 
 الخطيه تدنيس لهيكل الجسد وهيكل الكنيسه ندم وليس تانيب ضمير  -تانيب ضمير لاحساس بالخطا مع تكرار الخطا 
الندم ق ايه احزنت قلبك يا رب وحزن على نفسى ااى اخطا وانا ابن الملك  ابقى مع الخنازير 
تخش حزين تطلع فرحان تخش بارد تطلع ابرد





2- اسف : يا رب
الله الهى
البشر  اللى اخطات بحقه 

خطيتك اهنت الله واهنت نفسك  - اسف يا انسان لان قلبك رقيق لاخيك الانسان 




3-الوعد
بكل قوتى يا رب مش هارجع للخطيه دى تانى 
الله يملاك بالرجاءوالافخارستيا 

ارتباط الاعتراف بالافخارستيا والقداس 

لا اعود اذكر خطيتك 






4- الاعتراف على يد كاهن





قبل الاعتراف
---------------
اعرف ميعادك اقعد مع ربنا فى هدوءقبل الاعتراف اهرب من الادانه
اكتب خطاياك فى نقط وعناوين  او رموز تفهمها 


فى حجره لاعتراف
-----------------------
شعور 
انت داخل تقابل ربنا  عتيد   ان اقف امام الديان العادل

صوره للتامل وجه كلامك 

اتكلم مع ربنا فى وجود الكاهن
احطيت يا رب لانى عملت ......   الديان العادل اللى غلطت فى حقه
صيغه التكلم عن نفسى

اخطيت فى حقك يا رب وعملت

بكلم ربنا فى وجود الكاهن


تصلى قبل ما تتكلم
ابانا الذى 
ارحمنى - قوينى - قومنى  يا رب 
انت فى حضره الديان العادل 

ربنا اللى فى ايده مغفوره الخطيه 



ابونا بولس جورج
الاربعاء 28 نوفمبر 2012


=


----------



## asmicheal (5 ديسمبر 2012)

الاعتراف 

4 محاذير  تحترس منها 

1- الخجل اللى فى غير محله
الخجل من الخطيه والمك ل الل فعلك للخطيه
الخجل الضار  الذى يمنعك من الاعتراف

اقطع عرق وسيح دمه 
طلع اللى جواك
اعط الخيط لابونا  خطيه مش قدر اقولها

احذر الخجل المضر الذى يعايرك بيه الشيطان 



2-التبرير وادانه الاخر 
لو ادنت نفسك الله يبررك



3- التطويل 
التفاصيل والعاطفه 



4- داله اب الاعتراف
جوه سر الاعتراف انسى الداله 
اعترف كانى داخله على اعدام  براءه بالحل




4 حاجات مهمه

1- الفضح
افضح نفسك لئلا يمسك عليك الشيطان  زله خطيه 



2- الارشاد  والتدريب
والتدريب مثلا صلاه قبل الكلام  تجاهد فيه 
تدريب واحد عام 



3-مراجعه  قانونك الروحى 

فكر ابونا بقانونك وراجعه وتابعه مع ابونا 



4-ادخل اشكر ربنا 
امام الهيكل 
اسجد واكر ربنا ع فرصتك الجديده 




ابونا بولس جورج
الاربعاء 
5  ديسمبر 2012


=








=


----------



## asmicheal (12 ديسمبر 2012)

سليمان الحكيم
سليمان الثالث من ابناء داود



مراحل  حياته

1- صار ملكا 
2- بعد ازاى 
3-رجع ازاى 




صار ملكا
خلوه فى جعبون
صلاه عميقه جدا 

انظر لربنا فى المشاكل 
انظر للحلو فى حياتك 
لم تكن انت محتاج  لعبوديتى بل انا المحتاج لربوبيته
الله مش محتاج عبوديتك ولا محتاج  يذلك

اتضع لتحس بربنا 

اعطاه الله 

حكمه فلوس سلام بركه
لانه
 شكر اتضع طلب الحكمه




ازاى سقط

الامرتين والطفل - حكمه سليمان ملكه سبا  


 الهيكل بناه فى 7 سين
قصره فى 14 سنه
ركز فى شهواته واحتياجته اكتر من ربنا
مهما اشتهته عيناى لم امسكهما


عينيه والشهوه
1000 امراءه 
املن قلبه 

شهوه - مجموعه
كره تلج تنزل من على الجبل
لاستهانه
والتركيز بالشهوه
الشهوه تعوج القلب


سليمان بخر للاوثان  تحت ضغط زوجاته

بعد سليمان -فقد سليمان محبته ل الله وللشعب
بدا الشعب يتذمر الشعب عليه

الشهوه طرحت كثيرين جرحى وكل قتلاها اقوياء


رجع ازاى 
نعمه ربنا
سفر الجامعه
سليمان بيتكلم على الشخص اللى بيضع سلامه فى الدنيا

باطل الاباطيل الكل باطل

نصدق سليمان لانه 


1-اكتشف المفاجاه المتوقعه
لا انبساط فيما فى الدنيا 

من يشرب من هذا الماء يعطش ايضا
ماء الدنيا مضحوك عليه

باطل الاباطيل والكل باطل ولا منفعه تحت الشمس

اسعى بس حط ربنا والابديه ببالك


المفاجاه متوقعه لان ربنا قال لنا




2-احساس الابديه جواه


وضع الابديه بقلوبهم

ارجوك جواك الابديه والسماء 

اللى جواه السماء :
يعرف رايح فين  - السماء والملكوت  لتكون لهم حياه ويكون لهم افضل رجاء للابديه الاسعد والافضل 

عشره مع ربنا - ملكوت الله داخلكم 



ناوى تلحق نفسك 
ناوى تراجع احساس الابديه
ناوى تعمل عشره مع ربنا 
ناوى  تعطى محبه لمن حولك


لو ربنا طلبك 
عشره مع الله محبه مع الناس 




ابونا موسى نصرى
من اجتماع ابونا بولس جورج
الاربعاء 12 ديسمبر 2012








=


----------



## asmicheal (19 ديسمبر 2012)

الحروب الروحيه
افسس 6



فى اى معركه
الخطه
التنفيذ
ترتيب الصفوف


يعقوب 4 -7:8



7 فَاخْضَعُوا للهِ. قَاوِمُوا إِبْلِيسَ فَيَهْرُبَ مِنْكُمْ.
8 اِقْتَرِبُوا إِلَى اللهِ فَيَقْتَرِبَ إِلَيْكُمْ. نَقُّوا أَيْدِيَكُمْ أَيُّهَا الْخُطَاةُ، وَطَهِّرُوا قُلُوبَكُمْ يَا ذَوِي الرَّأْيَيْنِ.




الخطه
الشيطان كداب مخادع
1-اخضعوا ل الله

الله يتكلم فى الكتاب المقدس .. هل تقرائه وتعمل بيه .. تامل لاحد القديسين ضفتى الكتاب المقدس شفتى السيد المسيح
خد كلام ربنا ليك 
سامعين عاملين
طبق التداريب 
لا تقاوموا صوت الله فرحوا روح اله فيكم 

عمليه خلاص النفس






2- قاوموا ابليس فيهرب منكم

ساعه الصفر ساعه التنفيذ

تقاوم  ابليس 
-صرخ لربنا .. صلاه
الرب سمع صراخى 
لا تحارب وحدك هوه انت طلبتنى
اصرخ لربنا لا تعتمد على ذراعك
جيب صلاتك من جوه قلبك
انا ضعيف يا رب بتشعبط فيك


-اهرب
الهروب من الخطيه الجدعنه كلها
سر قوه يوسف انه هرب من الخطيه كهروبه من الحيه
يا روح ما بعدك روح 
الهروب من الشر هو فضيله المتقدمين بالحياه الروحيه

انعم علينا بعقل وقوه وفهم لنهرب من كل امر ردىء 





- استقوا بشفاعه القديسين 

التوبه عمليه استقواء بربنا ونعمته
لحظه صدق نعلن فيها عجزنا ونتمسك نستقوى بربنا 





- اقتربوا من الله يقترب اليكم 

الاطار القانون الروحى والجو الروحى
يحدد طريقى لربنا 
الله يقترب الينا 
انت تقترب خطوه  وربنا يقرب ليك 100 خطوه 




3- ترتيب الصفوف  : التوبه 
الخندق = مخدعك
مكان يستعد يرتاح فيه
تسجد لربنا وتاخد نفسك
نقوا ايديكم 
طهروا قلوبكم يا وى الرايينن


- نقوا ايديكم 
خللى بالك اوعى تكون ايديك مليانه بدم
ادانه - غضب - مجد

كلام جيد حيز التنفيذ مختلف

البيت والعمل
الخدمه والحياه 


الحل تخللى ايديك اعمال وقلب  نقى 
نقى يارب قلبى ويديا
غسيل مستمر بالتوبه
صلاه- مطانيه 
حتى القديسين يخطئوا
حتى لا تياس ولا ترتفع 
اوعى تتكبر 


 نَقُّوا أَيْدِيَكُمْ أَيُّهَا الْخُطَاةُ، وَطَهِّرُوا قُلُوبَكُمْ يَا ذَوِي الرَّأْيَيْنِ.





ابونا مينا رمزى
من 
اجتماع   ابونا بولس جورج
الاربعاء 19 ديسمبر 2012

=


----------



## asmicheal (26 ديسمبر 2012)

الفرصه الاخيره
كل يوم الصبح فرصتى الجديده وربما تكون فرصتى الاخيره

1-فرصه الخلاص 
اللص اليمين
اخر سرقه ناجحه
اذكرنى يا رب متى جئت فى ملكوتك
اليوم تكون معى فى الفردوس
كل لحظه عندى فرصه للخلاص ياترى تستغلها 
ربنا لا يعد كلام الشفايف انما كلام القلب 



من ضيع الفرصه الاخيره
مدمن مخدرات 
ربنا بياخد الانسان فى احسن حالاته  ربنا هيختارنى لما اتحسن 
لا ربنا قال اسهروا وصلوا لئلا تدخلوا فى تجربه 
ياتى كلص 
بعد 3 شهور انتقل بجرعه مضاعفه من الخدر 





لوط
يالا نخرج ربنا هيحرق سدوم وعموره
فكان كمازح فى عيون من ينذرهم




نوح
الناس  لم تقبل فكره الطوفان 




ارجوك استغل الفرص للتوبه





2-فرصه للتوبه
من 18 سنه مناوله باحد المستشفيات ..  تحب تعترف - التحليل - المناوله 
توبه بجد
ورقه وقلم
عصر الانفتاح
شارك اهله 
بسبب طمعى 
فايدتى  - مكسبى 500%
اعطتهم 100% فقط 
وزع الفرق بفوائده المتاخره وحقوقهم
وطلب  حقوقهم  عودتها لهم 

تناول

3 ايام خرج 
بعدها بيومين راح السماء
طوباك  ياللى عرفت تتوب توبه حقيقيه





من فضلك استغل فرصه التوبه 




3- فرصه الحياه

قتال قوتله باحد المدن وحيد امه 
اتحكم عليه بالاعدام
راحت الام تترجى لاجل ابنها 
محاوله لاجل الحاحها
راح زاره الحاكم واعطه كتاب مقدس   فيه خلاصك 
مش عاوز تتوب 
القاتل  قال لا 
اعدم
الام انهارت
افتحى الكتاب المقدس
جواب بالصفح عن القاتل بمجرد قراءه وتسلم هذا الجواب يفرج عنه



كل يوم فرصه  استغلها لتوبتك 


تداريب 
+ كل انسان مسكين تقابله اعتبره فرصتك الاخيره للعطاء والرحمه (قصه الشحات فى عيد مع الكاتدرائيه وادخله الطبيب على ضمانته واخذه الطبيب واضافه  -   رب العيد )


+كل دقيقه ضايعه من يومك  للصلاه  ( المرور - الافراح وتاخر   العروسه مثلا صلى   -   اوقات انتظار المواصلات    )


+حاسب نفسك - توب - تدريب  صلاه من القلب 









الاربعاء 26 ديسمبر 2012
ابونا بولس جورج 

=


----------



## asmicheal (9 يناير 2013)

صوت ربنا للبشر
مجموعه سمعت صوت ربنا 
فرق الرعاه والمجوس عن هيردوس



الرعاه جائهم من السماء بشاره
المجوس  من دراستهم عرفوا

هيرودس وصل له صوت ربنا لحد بيته .. هيرودس شك وسال العلماء وخدع المجوس  اتاكدوا وبلغونى لاسجد له


+ صوت ربنا واضح بلا غموض

شهوه ربنا كلامه وصلته بالناس 
مع يونان - صموئيل
رسله بولس للعبرانيين1-1
ربنا صوته واضح ونميزه لكن لرغباتنا نخضع او نرفض صوت الله 



الرعاه 
---------------
1- الهدوء  الداخلى 
متبدين
من البدو -  هدوء الصحراء
تكون هادى لتسمع صوت ربنا 

الله وايليا بعد قتل انبياء البعل 
رياح - زلزله - نار - صوت خفيض


صوت ربنا مش فى الريح والخناقات والغضب 
تسمع صوت غضبك وليس صوت الله 

ابدا بالهدوء  لتسمع  صوت ربنا 

مريم ومرثا 
مريم سمعت والتانيه  لم تسمع مشغوله بالمطبخ 
تضطربين والحاجه الى واحد 




2-  السهر - يحرسون حراسات الليل 
سهرانين - مصحصحين 
عينه مفتحه على وصيه ربنا -  صلاه 
وليس فى الغيبيات او احداث العالم 
بحيره طبريه يوحنا الحبيب عرفه 
حس روحى 
تمييز لما له علاقه بربنا 
ارتياح لكلام ربنا 




3- سرعه الاستجابه
الملايكه  ظهرت لهم ليلا 
بلا طرق ممهده - بلا انوار - مخاطر الطريق 
صوت ربنا واضح وانا لا اتحرك
الصلاه - 

ومجازاه لنشاطهم اول ناس شافوا الطفل يسوع 
تباطؤئك  كانه  اهانه ل الله 

لما ربنا يفكرك بحاجه لا تتباطىء 




المجوس
-------------
1- مصدقين النبوات والوعود والعلامات
صدقوا - امنوا 
علشان صدقوا اهتموا
ياخدوا هدايا 
بتصدق ان فيه دينونه 
واخد ايه معاك هدايا لربنا 


2- تعبوا
مشوار طويل وربما لسنين ترحال 
ناس كتير لا تحب تتعب لخاطر ربنا - يونان 


انانيتنا مثلا فى العيد  ليه لا تفرح غيرك
  ملجا او دار رعايه 
قريب غلبان 

الاهم من سماع صوت ربنا الاستجابه صوت ربنا 


ابونا بولس جورج
الاربعاء 
9 يناير 2013





=


----------



## asmicheal (16 يناير 2013)

حروب النجاسه
حرب النجاسه تختلف عن السقوط فى خطايا النجاسه 
حرب النجاسه تحارب الكل حتى القديين مثلا يوسف الصديق


القديس زينون 
افكار النجاسه تقرع وتعبر 


حروب النجاسه  تحارب حتى  العاجزين جنسيا

متى تسقط فى حروب النجاسه حين تترك الافكار 
يستبقى - يتلذذ بالفكر 


لا يمكنك ان تمنع الذباب من مضايقتك لكن تستطيع  الا تجعلها تعشش 

طبيعى تتجحارب غير الطبيعى ان تسقط


اسباب السقوط

1- الجسد
--------------
الغريزه طاقه 
التحرق 
فيك طاقه لكن يمكنك تطويعها 

يزيد الطاقه 

+ كثره الاكل 
 طاقه مخزونه مصدر حرب وخصوصا الوجبات الليليه 

شهوه الاكل تزيد الطاقه اللى مفروض نجاهد لنضبطها 



+ الراحه والاسترخاء 
لما كان داود رجل قتال  لكن حين بطل عمل  واسترخى  اخطا 

حصان برى  يمكنك ترويضه 


+ المشروبات الروحيه 
الاراده تنهار وتنحل بالخمر 




2- الحواس 
------------------
العين غير المنضبطه .. تعود العين على عدم الانضباط مخزون شهوه .. ايوب : كيف اتطلع لعذراء .. التلفزيون والافلام والفضائيات مليان  منظر غير لائق   ... الموبيل والنت والمناظر المسيئه 
بيوت طهاره بيوت بركه 


الاذن .. نكت خارجه فيها خيال جنسى ازاى تسمعها ومنفذ لخلق اشتياق لنجاسه - فضول   عن الحياه الزوجيه فى البنات   قدس اقداس علاقه بين زوجين لا تحكى  وخبره سيئه 



اللمس ... التهريج باليد -اسقاط اسوار الاحترام   اللمس يتحول لحرب جسديه ... لا تلامس نهائى بين ولد وبنت 




3- الفراغ 
--------------
العقل الكسلان معمل للشيطان 
الفراغ فراغ قلب وعقل 
مشغول بالامتحانات المذاكره والصلاه لا يسمح بفكر نجاسه او رؤيه مناظر معثره
مشغول بالمذاكره والصلاه

وقت الجد بيعوز يضبط نفسه 
الفراغ ابو  ال 
نميمه - ادانه - حروب النجاسه 

الفراغ واحلام اليقظه 
قد تبدا بفكره بسيطه بريئه  وتتحول لفكر نجاسه 



4- النجاسه الحسيه - العاطفه
-----------------------------------
الحرب عند الولد غير البنت
الولد تفريغ طاقه
البنت  تسمح بتجاوزات بعلاقتها  مع خطيبها دليل للحب 
التلامس دليل حب للبنت لكن الولد يطلب المزيد 
والخطا يزيد


خطوبه اكتر من سنه لا 
حتى لا تضعفى  بفتره خطوبه  طويله 


الشعره بين العاطفه والجسد  شعره رفيعه جدا 
العاطفه جميله 
لكن زحليقه لا تستطيع فرملتها
اوعى تخللوا الاحتياج هو القائد 




5- الخلو الروحى 
----------------
اتملى بربنا 
عندك جوه اللى يقاوم   الشيطان
مفيش كبير على الخطيه 
اوعى تسيب نفسك فاضى  من مزمور  من انجيل من مطانيات 

تلهج بكلام ربنا ليل نهار



العلاج من حروب النجاسه 
الاربعاء القادم 




ابونا بولس جورج 
الاربعاء 16 يناير 2013


=







=


----------



## asmicheal (23 يناير 2013)

حروب النجاسه
الاسباب
الجسد -الحواس - الفراغ - ...

ثلاثه نصايح لعلاج حروب النجاسه



1- لا تامن لجسدك 
---------------------
الجسد يشتهى ضد الروح وكلاهما يقاوم الاخر 

الجسد بغرائزه
الروح تسمو بالجسد
العلاقه بين الروح والجسد طير وحيوان على الارض 
علاقتهم عكسيه
لو كبرت الروح صغر الجسد
روحه نسر وجسده فار او ارنب يطير به لفوق
الروح  لو ضعفت عصفوره والجسد يصبح حمار هل تستطيع عصفوره  ترفع الحمار


داود وشمشمون وسليمان لما امنوا لجسدهم سقطوا ثم تابوا 

الاسد لما يجوع ياكل صاحبه 
- شتغل  .. لئلا يرتح جسدك تقف له بالمرصاد

-  نوم يقلل :صلوات ..  3 هجعات 

- الاكل باعتدال .. ما يحتاجه جسدك 

- الرياضه 


اقمع جسدى واستعبده
ترويض النفس 


الطهاره والعفه قضيه حياه او موت 


حتى لو يوسف يحتمل 10 سنين سجن ظلم ولا يفقد طهارته 





2- اهرب
------------
1-من منظر .. ناس   برجوله شالوا دش -لابتوب - نت 
2-مكان ..  انظر بالارض ولا تمقق بالناس 
3-علاقه  .. علاقه فيها داله مودبين مجاملين فى حدود الانسان الروحانى 
4-هزار.. مكشوف يخلو من العفه .. نكت خارجه بها خيال 
5-مجلس اشرار  .. قعدات كلام خايب .. مش كل الكلام يتسمع او يتقال
6-تذكار الشر   ..  حلم لا ارادى فيه خيال جنسى لا تحكيه ولا تستعيده بالتذكر





3- اتملى واشبع بربنا 
------------------------
الشبعان يسيطر على رغباته 
اشبع بربنا - الانجيل - المزامير
املا عينى يا رب 
انت الشمس والنور مين يملا عينى بعدك يا رب
جهاد ايجابى 
اتناول كتير 
مزامير
تسابيح 

ابونا بولس جورج
الاربعاء 23 يناير 2013














=


----------



## asmicheal (30 يناير 2013)

سفر أعمال الرسل

 الأصحاح التاسع



1 أما شاول فكان لم يزل ينفث تهددا وقتلا على تلاميذ الرب، فتقدم إلى رئيس الكهنة

2 وطلب منه رسائل إلى دمشق، إلى الجماعات، حتى إذا وجد أناسا من الطريق، رجالا أو نساء، يسوقهم موثقين إلى أورشليم

3 وفي ذهابه حدث أنه اقترب إلى دمشق فبغتة أبرق حوله نور من السماء

4 فسقط على الأرض وسمع صوتا قائلا له: شاول، شاول لماذا تضطهدني

5 فقال: من أنت يا سيد؟ فقال الرب: أنا يسوع الذي أنت تضطهده. صعب عليك أن ترفس مناخس

6 فقال وهو مرتعد ومتحير: يا رب، ماذا تريد أن أفعل؟ فقال له الرب: قم وادخل المدينة فيقال لك ماذا ينبغي أن تفعل

7 وأما الرجال المسافرون معه فوقفوا صامتين، يسمعون الصوت ولا ينظرون أحدا


=
بولس الرسول 

المعجزه لا تحدث التغيير  الكامل فى الحياه الروحيه

الله اشتغل  مع بولس
ماذا تريد يا رب ان افعل 


ممكن كان يسال سؤال تانى ؟ اه
سؤال شك مثلا 
قبل ربنا فى حياته 


1- متضع
بولس الرسول كان متضعا  وخطائه الاول كان عن جهل
خدمه الامم 
رغم انه متخصص فى العهد االقديم على يد غمالائيل 



2- واضح ومحدد 
اخطر حاله اننا نفتر بمحبتنا  بالمشغوليه
ملتزم ومهتم 
واخد ربنا جد 
جدعون 300 امام 200 الف 
ربنا طلب منه ايه

اظهر الله لحنانيا 



سفر أعمال الرسل

 الأصحاح التاسع

8 فنهض شاول عن الأرض ، وكان وهو مفتوح العينين لا يبصر أحدا. فاقتادوه بيده وأدخلوه إلى دمشق

9 وكان ثلاثة أيام لا يبصر، فلم يأكل ولم يشرب

10 وكان في دمشق تلميذ اسمه حنانيا، فقال له الرب في رؤيا: يا حنانيا. فقال: هأنذا يا رب

11 فقال له الرب: قم واذهب إلى الزقاق الذي يقال له المستقيم، واطلب في بيت يهوذا رجلا طرسوسيا اسمه شاول. لأنه هوذا يصلي

12 وقد رأى في رؤيا رجلا اسمه حنانيا داخلا وواضعا يده عليه لكي يبصر

13 فأجاب حنانيا: يا رب، قد سمعت من كثيرين عن هذا الرجل، كم من الشرور فعل بقديسيك في أورشليم

14 وههنا له سلطان من قبل رؤساء الكهنة أن يوثق جميع الذين يدعون باسمك

15 فقال له الرب: اذهب لأن هذا لي إناء مختار ليحمل اسمي أمام أمم وملوك وبني إسرائيل

16 لأني سأريه كم ينبغي أن يتألم من أجل اسمي



1- وعاء مختار
 الله يريد الكل يخلص
لكن الله بسابق علمه سبق فعرفهم 

انت عاوز اى نوع من الاوانى 
فكر المسيح
كلام ربنا نقرائه ونتعلم وندرس فيه 
فلاحين كتاب مقدس
كلام ربنا   بالانجيل   يخليك تعرف فكر ربنا 
اما نحن فلنا فكر ربنا 



2- يشهد لى - يكرز
نخدم ربنا نسعى كسفراء للمسيح كانه يعظ بنا 
انت عظه ربنا للعالم
سفير للمسيح



3-كم ينبغى ان يتالم من اجل اسمى 
حبه الحنطه ان لم تمت وتدفن لا تخرج شجر عظيم
يسكب محبته بقلبى .. سمعان القيروانى اللى شال معاك الصليب 



ابونا موسى نصرى 
من اجتماع ابونا بولس جورج
الاربعاء 30 يناير 2013



=


----------



## asmicheal (6 فبراير 2013)

فى الظروف المضطربه
الكل خايف - مضطرب -  متغير

1-اتكل على الله

الوحيد اللى ممكن نتسند عليه بقوه ربنا
+ ربنا لا يتغير
+ جليات وداود
امن بربنا واتكل عليه
افتكر عمل ربنا معاك ومع اجدادنا وابائنا فى الانجيل
موسى  النبى  والله يعيل الشعب فى البريه
اللى حافظ عليا فى اللى فات قادر يحفظنى فيما هو اتى 



2- احتياج لربنا - اتضاع الانسان امام الله
صلى باتضاع  

اعلن احتياجك ل الله 
جدعون وحرب  ب  300 امام الالاف
يهوشافاط امام 3 شعوب تحاربه




3- اعلان بطلان العالم
كل قوى العالم باطله امام قوتك  يا رب 
ابراهبيم وحرب  كدرلعومر 
يهوديت وجيش اشور 

قصه تتكرر الاتكال على الله يرى عجبا




4- صلاه - كتاب مقدس - ارتباط بربنا
ينتقل بطلبته من النجاه لنفس الى التلذذ بالله 
موسى النبى  نفسى اشوفك يا رب 




اجمل احساس حوار الصلاه مع الله



5- تعالوا وانظروا ما اطيب الرب
نور وملح للارض



ابونا يوحنا باقى
الاربعاء 6  فبراير 2013






=


----------



## asmicheal (13 فبراير 2013)

ليه فى امراض خبيثه
1-لانها تميت
2- لا تحس بيها الا فى مرحله متقدمه


الخطايا الخبيثه

1-خطيه الفضول
-------------------
 اسرار الناس - اقتحام الخصوصيه 
غرور المعرفه حتى لو مش من حقها 
تفتيش موبيل - شنطه 
التلصص (تلميع اكر ) (لصوصيه )
فضول لمعلومات لا تناسبنى فى مرحلتى او سنى 
فضول الشر 
الفضول احيانا يكون مدخل للخطيه
الفضول الايجابى العلم والمعرفه العلميه بلا خطيه
فضول فى الفهم الروحى والكنسى 





2- خطيه النميمه 
--------------------
الاخت التؤام للادانه 
الادانه فلان ده خاطى  النميمه توصل لك نفس النتيجه بلا كلام مباشر ..  اساءه لانسان بكلام عام 
من خطورتها انها خطيه لذيذه ومحببه
- اعثار الناس  
-اساءه لانسان 






3- خطيه السطحيه
----------------
فى الحكم على الامور - قيمه الانسان فى شكله - زيجات ركيكه  بناء على الشكل والوضع نبالغ اوى باعتبارها 
سطحيه مع ربنا كل علاقته بربنا طلبات ازمات لا قانون روحى يومى بلا عمق فى الجهاد فيما تعرف وتسمع 
نوعيه الموضوعات التى نتابعها 
علاقتنا بالقديسين المعجزه وليس التمثل بسيرتهم


4-خطيه الفراغ
--------------
اضاعه الوقت   - الوقت سنعطى عنه حساب - سلوك عام للاسف عمل 8 ساعات والانتاج 27 دقيقه فقط 
ليه لا تتعلم لغه -تحسين السى فى  -تطوير مهاراتك 
يومك جدول  
يومك لا يسوقك انت اللى تسوق يومك

لا مهاره ولا خدمه باقدمها 
الفراغ مدخل اساسى لكل خطايا النجاسه

ننتج نفرح بانتاجنا 
الناس اللى بتزرع بالتعب والجهاد يحصد بالفرح


يومك جدول  
يومك لا يسوقك انت اللى تسوق يومك





ابونا بولس جورج
الاربعاء 13 فبراير 2013






=


----------



## asmicheal (20 فبراير 2013)

صفات الله
المحبه- الغفران -انع الخيرات - ....

الانسان يتكلم مع الله من خلال صفاته
جدعون وشعب مديان  
تحت المشكله اللى كان مضغوط فيها جدعون بدا يشك 
الواقع غير مبهج ولا واضح فيه ايد ربنا 
ودى مشاعر اى انسان فى ضغط مشكله لا يرى نهايه لمشكلته

الهى القوى القادر على كل شيىء
عدو الخير يستغل الظروف ليقلبك على ربنا 
الحل :
1- انظر 
--------------
-النهايه الاحداث وليس بدايتها شاول وداود - جليات اخد بعده اضطهاد وغيره شاول
مين اللى قتل فى الحرب شاول وداود رجل السلام


- يوسف واخوته وبيعه وعمله كعبد وزوجه فوطيفار ظلم وسجن   اكتر من 10 سنين 
ربنا اللى طلعه لينقذ مصر والعالم من الجوع
انتم اردتم بى شر والله اراد بى خير
اصبر وانتظر الرب



- اضطهاد الرومان  للمسيحيه 
نسب الاستشهاد بالنصف
10 امبراطوريات بدات بنبيرون وانتهت بدقلديانوس
ربنا  زمنه غير زمنا 
معندكش صبر لخطه ربنا 



- الاضطهاد الشيوعى فى روسيا للمسيحيين
لينين - ستالين -خرشوف 
تقضى على من فى البيت 60 الف كاهن قتلوهم 
فجاه انتهت الشيوعيه وسقط سور برلين 
ربنا عنده النهايه
الله الهنا قوى





2- افهم
--------
الله حين يسمح لقوى الشر ان تنصر فلاجل:
بركه  ..  وقت الضيقه تعزيه ..   ال 3 فتيه باتون النار + سيدهم بشاى  استشهد بقار مغلى العذراء معاه لتعزيه واخدته للسماء 
فضيله .. وقت الضيقه احبوا اعدائكم  تنموا بفضيله محبه الاعداء 
توبه  .. توبه ورجوع لربنا 






3- ثق
-------
ثق وافهم قوه الله 
ثقه 
شق البحر الاحمر واخرج بنى اسرائيل  مسنود على الهى القوى
سد افواه الاسود
قوم اموات من الموت 
نقل جبل المقطم 
يخلق عين المولود اعمى 
خللى عندك ثقه 
الهى قال 
فى العالم سيكون لكم ضيق لكن ثقوا انا قد غلبت العالم
اعبر بيا يا رب ودى ظل الموت 
وعده صادق 
صلى بقوه الله انا ضعيف قوينى يا رب 









ابونا بولس جورج 
الاربعاء 20 فبراير 2013


=


----------



## memomzs (24 فبراير 2013)

الله يعوضك علي تعبك 
بس تقدر تجيب  لنا العظات القديمة ولا ﻷ ؟


----------



## asmicheal (27 فبراير 2013)

التوبه فى سفر يونان 
دور ربنا فى التوبه
التوبه ليست عمل انسانى بحت

1- ربنا بينادى علينا بالتوبه
-----------------------------
توبوا لانه اقترب ملكوت السموات - ارجعوا اليا
كل الوسايل لتوبتك 
1-ايات واضحه من الانجيل 
2- يبعت انسان مخصوص علشانك .. نينوى الوثنيه بعت لها  النبى يونان + داود وناثان النبى 
3- احيانا يكون المرض او الكوارث مجال للتوبه



2-رد فعل الانسان على مناداه الله له بالتوبه
----------------------------------------------- 
1- الامبالاه 
نوح قعد 120 سنه ينادى بالتوبه اثناء بناء سفينه نوح   -

2- يؤجل التوبه
لله لم يعطك الغد للتوبه بل الان مين قال ان توبتك لو تاجلت ستستمر

3-سن معين للتوبه 



توبه نينوى
=======
امن اهل نينوى 

نادوا بصوم ولبسوا مسوح بعد اربعين يوم لكنهم صاموا فورا 

الملك - البطرك زى الشماس فى التوبه ... من كبيرهم لصغيرهم 

صرخوا الى الله بشده ورجعوا عن الشر بايديهم
ابديتك فى خطوره هتصرخ لربنا 

ربنا رفع الشر 



التوبه لمحبه الله ليك وليس لعقابك



ابونا بولس جورج
27 فبراير 2013





=


----------



## asmicheal (27 فبراير 2013)

العظات القديمه

القمص بولس جورج اب الشباب كل ما كتب عنة ( ملف ممتع ومفيد )..asmicheal



القمص بولس جورج اب الشباب كل ما كتب عنة ( ملف ممتع ومفيد )..asmicheal

تجميع لكل العظات بمواضيع مختلفه 

منقول من مئات المواقع 

ومجمعاة هنا 

لكل محبى اب الشباب 

الغالى القمص بولس جورج 



http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=141355



=


----------



## asmicheal (6 مارس 2013)

ام الخطايا - الذات 
اسوا خطيه
الذات الانا 

خطايا تنبع عن الذات 

1- الكبرياء
شعور انى افضل من غيرى  -  الفريسى والعشار   - الرجل والمراءه - الزوج والزوج  


2- الغضب 
عدم احتمال  الاخر - الكبرياء يخللى الانسان يغضب  لانى لو حاسس بضعفى وصغرى  لن انفعل على من امامى   



3- الادانه
بدينك ليه ؟ لانى حاسس انى الافضل 
لو بتدين  الاخر  يبقى لا ترى نفسك 



4- الغيره
حرب الغيره  - ذات  - هذا لبولس وهذا لابولس 
من اراد ان يكون اولا فليكون اخيرا ومن اراد ان يكون سيدا  يكون لكم خادما 



5- محبه المديح
عدم احتمال النقد 
اقبل الاهانه ولا تقبل الكرامه
تقبح فيمن يومدح امامك 
اسخف فى اى حد غير حاجاتى 



6- الطمع والنصيب الاكبر 
سبت الاقل فى الجوده للاخر
يا روح ما بعدك روح واللى سبق اكل النبا  ده فكر العالم 
المسيحيه تفضيل الاخر 
تقسيم الميراث - العقارات -...












للموضوع بقيه الاربعاء القادم 






ابونا بولس جورج
الاربعاء 6 مارس 2013









=


----------



## asmicheal (20 مارس 2013)

لماذا الصليب 
علامه عار وعقوبه وسيله اعدام 
المسيح لم يضحك على الناس ولا وعدهم للترغيب 
بل قال لهم الحق والكل ذهب وراءه

الصليب راسى = علاقتنا بربنا
الافقى =علاقتنا مع البشر
مصالحه مع الله والبشر وانفسنا

فاتح حضنه

ادم التانى بعريه 

موته قائم فيها  كانه مذبوح  

منتهى الالم 

منتهى الحب 





فلسفه الصليب 
متى 6 
فيتامين ص 


صدقه .. مفهوم الخروج من الذات لاراحه الاخر (مال - تعب - احتمال -ترك النصيب الافضل - الخدمه - المحبه  ..
صلاه  .. جهادك للتطبيق علاقه حقيقيه مع الله بالصلاه 
صوم  ..  كيف تقول لا الماديات اولا  وبالتالى صلب للجسد وكنترول لكل حاجه ضبط النفس بالصوم 

الصدقه الخط الافقى
الصلاه الخط الراسى
الصوم ضبط االانسان ليصعد على الصليب 





بركات الصليب 
تنقيه
تزكيه
تبعيه
تعزيه



1- تنقيه .. حمل الصليب احتمال الالم  نار التجربه تسوى حاجات فيك اتون الاتضاع الشوائب تسقط 
كالذهب المصفى 
من تالم بالجسد كف عن الخطيه 
ايوب الصديق  شوائب البر الذاتى 
بسمع الاذن سمعت عنك لكن بالتجربه لمستك واقتربت لك
تنطبع صوره المسيح فينا 



2-تزكيه ...   درجه اعلى فى السماء 



3- تبعيه  .. ماشى بالطريق صح 
العالم يبغضكم لانك مختلف 
انت تابع للمسيح حين تحتمل الصليب بفرح 





4- تعزيه ..   بركات الصليب حتى لو المنظر من الخارج مولم 
سمعان القيروانى 
تحت الصليب فى حضن المسيح 
انا هنا علشانك 
انت تهمنى 
يهمنى ابديتك 
عشره الم 

اقبل الصليب وافرح بحمله ودور على المسيح فى الصليب 
لتتلذذ وتستمتع بيه 
اطلب المسيح فى المك 




ابونا مينا رمزى 
الاربعاء 20 مارس 2013 






=


----------



## asmicheal (3 أبريل 2013)

الصوم والصلاه  تؤام
الغرض من الصوم هو الصلاه 


الخطيه : كسر للوصيه 
صلوا كل حين ولا تملوا  = وصيه
عدم الصلاه خطيه


الانسان الذى لا يصلى ليس فيه صلاح
عدم الصلاه خطيه
1- لا علاقه مع ربنا  
2- سلطان للشيطان عليك - استغنيت عن سلاحك  الصلاه ضد الشيطان 


ليه لا تصلى :
1- ضعف محبتى لربنا

2-سرحان بالهموم  او بالعالم 

3حروب الجسد
الشهوه
التعب 
طلب الرفاهيه 


4-حروب الشيطان 
التاجيل 
التشكيك


5- روتين وفتور




ابونا بولس جورج
الاربعاء 3 ابريل 2013



=


----------

